# Think we're funny? - vote now!~!



## Wookey (Aug 4, 2006)

Vote in Doggy's flawed comedy poll and uphold the tradition of Northern comedy!!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=172406


----------



## longdog (Aug 5, 2006)

Bollocks.


----------



## Wookey (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm doing everything I can to help you win that flawed poll, Doggy. I'm trying.


----------

